# Unkonventionelle Kurventechnik im Trail



## Deleted 244202 (3. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute,


eigentlich lautet die Maxime bei Kurven im Trail ja eher Gewicht zentral, Druck aufs Vorderrad und das Bike in die Kurve hineindrücken. Dabei wird das Rad dann stärker als der Oberkörper geneigt.
Nun gibt es wie bei allem Ausnahmen von der Regel.
Schaut man sich Kurvenmeister Joe Barnes an, so sieht das danach aus, dass er eher mit dem Heck lenkt, wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine:






Auch in diesem kürzlich von Bonvivant geposteten Video sind die Pros sehr weit über dem Hinterrad:






Zudem habe ich hier zum ersten Mal gesehen, wie der Endo in einer Kurve genutzt werden kann.

Wie seht ihr das: Soll man beim Üben doch lieber Zentral im Bike bleiben, oder lohnt es sich, neue Techniken auszuprobieren?
Kurven sind ein sehr komplexes Thema, finde ich, und wäre daher für eure Tipps und Tricks bei Kurven im Trail sehr dankbar 


Rock on,
Justus


----------



## Deleted 28330 (3. Februar 2014)

such mal nach dem thread "bike übers hinterrad steuern".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (3. Februar 2014)

Sehr interessante Aspekte, die mal wieder zeigen, dass es meistens nicht "die eine wahre Technik" gibt, so wie es manche verbreiten. Im zweiten Video finde ich es super interessant, wie unterschiedlich die Pros da heran gehen  Das wird auch in diesen beiden Videos der gleichen Macher deutlich, selbst Mick Hannah und Gee Atherton gehen manche Lines / Kurven unterschiedlich an:











Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. Februar 2014)

alex m. schrieb:


> such mal nach dem thread "bike übers hinterrad steuern".


Danke  Den Thread hatte ich schon mal gelesen und fand es sehr interessant!

Mir geht es darum, welche konvetionellen Techniken man bei der Kurvenfahrt noch kreativer gestalten kann, um z.B. schneller und sicherer im Trail zu werden.
Wie Joe Barnes durch den Matsch zirkelt bleibt mir trotzdem erstmal ein Rätsel 


Was haltet ihr von "Fuß raus" in Kurven àla Moto-Style?

ET mach das wohl auch öfters:






Rock on,
Justus


----------



## Eisbein (3. Februar 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> *Zudem habe ich hier zum ersten Mal gesehen, wie der Endo in einer Kurve genutzt werden kann.*
> 
> Wie seht ihr das: Soll man beim Üben doch lieber Zentral im Bike bleiben, oder lohnt es sich, neue Techniken auszuprobieren?
> Kurven sind ein sehr komplexes Thema, finde ich, und wäre daher für eure Tipps und Tricks bei Kurven im Trail sehr dankbar
> ...



Hab nur ein normalen hinterradversetzer gesehen. Endo ist für mich noch mal ne andere baustelle (drop über das Vorderrad eine stufe o.Ä. dropen, seitlich oder frontal...)


----------



## Marc B (3. Februar 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von "Fuß raus" in Kurven àla Moto-Style?



Für Racer sicher sehr interessant, Chris Kovarik macht das auch viel, hier ein How-To (engl. Artikel):







Ride on,


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Februar 2014)

Ich finde die Videos für das, was möglich gewesen wäre, grottenschlecht. Aber sei´s drum.
Ich fand zwei Stellen wirklich aufschlussreich. Und zwar die, bei denen einer von zwei Ridern
plötzlich deutlich schneller wird als der andere. Das sind zwei Stellen in Marcs Posting:

1. Video bei 1:53 bis 2:16
2. Video bei 2:36 bis 2:41

Was könnte eurer Meinung nach der Grund sein?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (4. Februar 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Hab nur ein normalen hinterradversetzer gesehen. Endo ist für mich noch mal ne andere baustelle (drop über das Vorderrad eine stufe o.Ä. dropen, seitlich oder frontal...)


Es wurde im Video "Endo Technique" genannt, daher dachte ich, das heißt so. 
Soweit ich erkennen kann nutzen Nico Lau und Fab dabei auch nicht die Vorderradbremse. Könnte man es vielleicht nose manual switchback nennen? 
Auf jeden Fall hatte ich sowas vorher noch bei keinem How-To Video gesehen und finde es daher sehr inspirierend! Ich werde mir ein paar Stellen auf meinen Trails suchen und das mal explizit üben, um zu sehen, wieviel schneller man damit eine enge Kurve befahren kann.
Fänd ich schon cool, so Serpentinen mit Flowfaktor


----------



## pndrev (4. Februar 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich finde die Videos für das, was möglich gewesen wäre, grottenschlecht. Aber sei´s drum.
> Ich fand zwei Stellen wirklich aufschlussreich. Und zwar die, bei denen einer von zwei Ridern
> plötzlich deutlich schneller wird als der andere. Das sind zwei Stellen in Marcs Posting:
> 
> ...




1. Video: Wird im Video erklärt. Anstatt die ersten Felsen zu springen wählt er eine weitere Linie, auf der er in Folge dann keinen Schwung verliert und keinen Speed rausnehmen muss.

2. Video: Im Prinzip genauso. Beim ersten Drop Speed rausgenommen um eine bessere Linie auf die weiteren zwei zu erwischen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Februar 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> 1. Video: Wird im Video erklärt. Anstatt die ersten Felsen zu springen wählt er eine weitere Linie, auf der er in Folge dann keinen Schwung verliert und keinen Speed rausnehmen muss.
> 
> 2. Video: Im Prinzip genauso. Beim ersten Drop Speed rausgenommen um eine bessere Linie auf die weiteren zwei zu erwischen.


Die Worte hör ich wohl...
Wenn man sich die Szene bei 1:54 bis 2:02 in stop and go anschaut, sieht man, dass der Gelb anfangs hinten ist, den Drop schluckt und Bodenkontakt hat während Weiss noch in der Luft ist. Nach der Landung hat Gelb die höhere Geschwindigkeit, denn er holt bis 2:02 den ganzen Vorsprung von Weiss auf und ist anschließend vorn. Warum in aller Welt, sollte Weiss Schwung verlieren oder Speed herausnehmen? Das kann ich als Laie nicht erkennen.

Beim zweiten Video ist es nicht ganz so schnell zu sehen. Es geht eher nicht um die bessere Linie auf der weitere Strecke, sondern ebenfalls um den Tempogewinn am ersten Drop. Gelb hat offensichtlich eine etwas flachere Stufe (schräg von oben rechts) und schluckt die Stufe, während Weiss einen leichten Drop fährt. Ich nehme einmal nicht an, dass einer von beiden gebremst hat.

Tempo kann man nur machen, wenn man mit den Rädern Bodenkontakt hat. Wenn man springt, speziell wenn die Landung flacher ist als das Gefälle des Fahrenden, verliert man gegen ihn an Tempo.


----------



## pndrev (4. Februar 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Tempo kann man nur machen, wenn man mit den Rädern Bodenkontakt hat. Wenn man springt, speziell wenn die Landung flacher ist als das Gefälle des Fahrenden, verliert man gegen ihn an Tempo.



Tempo "machen" kann man eigentlich sowieso nicht im downhill. Man kann nur Tempo rausnehmen, bzw. Schwung besser mitnehmen. Ähnlich ist das auch bei Kartrennen mit wenig PS: Rausbeschleunigen aus Kurven ist nicht möglich, man kann aber durch eine weitere Linie am Kurveneingang die Geschwindigkeit durch die Kurve besser mitnehmen und mit höherer Geschwindigkeit auf die Gerade kommen. 

Das ist IMO das, was man beim zweiten Video sieht: Früher kurz gebremst, weitere Linie auf der man es wesentlich schneller laufen lassen kann (schon durch den Kurvenradius) und den Überschuss dann auf den ersten Metern der Geraden umsetzen. Dazu muss "Gelb" auch weniger stark einlenken, was ihn am Kurveneingang auch weniger abbremst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (4. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute,


ich denke es ist sehr schwer aus den kurzen Videoschnipseln auf die exakte Situation zu schließen, wenn man nicht den gleichen Fahrer back-to-back in der gleichen Stelle mit verschiedenen Linienwahlen und Fahrtechniken sieht.
Z.B. nur wenn man auch den Gee in der gleichen Sektionen mit verschiedenen Varianten sieht kann man sicher sein, dass er z.B. auch die Bremspunkte und -dosierung gleich einsetzt...
Ich hab dazu mal ein Thema gestartet, siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/videoanalyse-im-trail.681733/


Rock on,
Justus


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Februar 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Tempo "machen" kann man eigentlich sowieso nicht im downhill. ...


Da muss ich einhaken. Irgendwo muss das Tempo beim DH ja herkommen, doch nicht nur vom Anfangsstrampeln?


> Früher kurz gebremst, weitere Linie auf der man es wesentlich schneller laufen lassen kann (schon durch den Kurvenradius) und den Überschuss dann auf den ersten Metern der Geraden umsetzen.


Kurz gebremst, dann ist man langsamer als der Konkurrent. Woher kommt nun der Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss für den Rest der Strecke? Laufen lassen kann man nur, wenn man hat!

Am besten versteht man meine Bemerkung, wenn man eine Extremsituation betrachtet.
Ebene Strecke vor und nach einem 1m Drop und als Chicken Line eine 30° Rampe. Wer ist nach diesem Stück Strecke schneller, falls beide gleich schnell auf das Vergleichsstück zu gefahren sind?
Natürlich ist es die Chicken Line. Auf ihr kann man über den Hangabtrieb Höhe in Geschwindigkeit umsetzen. Beim Drop gewinnt man nur eine Vertikalkomponente, die lediglich die Dämpfung erwärmt, aber keinen Vortrieb bietet. Spektakulär ist nicht schneller.


----------



## pndrev (6. Februar 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Da muss ich einhaken. Irgendwo muss das Tempo beim DH ja herkommen, doch nicht nur vom Anfangsstrampeln?
> Kurz gebremst, dann ist man langsamer als der Konkurrent. Woher kommt nun der Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss für den Rest der Strecke? Laufen lassen kann man nur, wenn man hat!



Tempo machen - aus eigener Kraft beschleunigen. Im Idealfall ist eine Downhillstrecke so angelegt, dass man tatsächlich nicht pedalieren muss. Nur das Gefälle "macht Tempo". Deswegen ist das ja auch eine Gravity Disziplin.

Man ist kurzfristig langsamer. Bis der Konkurrent aufgrund seiner Linienwahl und Kurveneinlenkwinkel noch stärker bremsen muss bzw abgebremst wird.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (6. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute,


Nico Vouilloz hat auch eine sehr unkonventionelle Technik drauf.

Sieht man hier bei 1:51-1:54





Und hier bei 2:08-2:12 sieht man das noch etwas genauer





Weiß jemand von euch, wie diese Kurventechnik heißt?
Und könnte mir einer der hier anwesenden Experten evtl. erklären wie das funktioniert? Würde das gerne auf meinen Trails üben und wäre daher für jeden hilfreichen Tipp dankbar! 


Rock on,
Justus


----------



## Cruise (9. Februar 2014)

Sieht aus als nutze er die Bremsenergie zum Stoppie und versetzt dabei leicht das Hinterrad.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Februar 2014)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass er etwas mehr als beim normalen Stoppie macht. Allerdings bin ich mir anhand der Videos noch nicht schlüssig, was genau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruise (10. Februar 2014)

Ich deute das so das er in den Stoppie geht, dann einlenkt und dabei "auf dem Vorderrad balanciert". Dabei "driftet" das Hinterrad dann nach außen weg.
Ist auf jedenfall eine sehr interessante Technik!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Februar 2014)

Finde ja auch, dass das eine sehr interessante Technik ist 
Daher versuche ich gerade den Bewegungsablauf zu antizipieren, damits dann vielleicht mal aufm Trail klappt.


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Februar 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Tempo machen - aus eigener Kraft beschleunigen. Im Idealfall ist eine Downhillstrecke so angelegt, dass man tatsächlich nicht pedalieren muss. Nur das Gefälle "macht Tempo". Deswegen ist das ja auch eine Gravity Disziplin.
> 
> Man ist kurzfristig langsamer. Bis der Konkurrent aufgrund seiner Linienwahl und Kurveneinlenkwinkel noch stärker bremsen muss bzw abgebremst wird.


 
Das ist konkret falsch. Man "sieht" quasi an Video zwei exemplarisch, wie Gee das Gelände arbeitet: Vor dem Drop das Rad extrem nach vorne geschoben, den Körper geduckt, um gleich nach dem Drop (quasi fast die Rückseite pushend) wieder mit Bodenkontakt die Linie aufzunehmen.

De facto macht man auf nem DH-Track ähnlich wie auf einem Pumptrack nicht mit den Pedalen aber mit be- und entlasten Speed.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Februar 2014)

Physikalisch gesehen kann man aber an Stellen mit stärkerer Vertikalbeschleunigung durchaus auch Tempo ohne Pumpen machen.


----------



## pndrev (10. Februar 2014)

Ja. Natürlich gewinnt Gee durch gutes Pumpen an Geschwindigkeit. Aber schon alleine durch die Linienwahl wird mehr Schwung mitgenommen. Deswegen sprach ich ja von einer Idealstrecke, wo es eben nur von der Linie abhängt. Solange der Unterschied den man alleine durch die Linienwahl herausarbeiten kann nicht klar ist, braucht man auch nicht mit noch mehr Feinheiten anfangen.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Februar 2014)

Das war ja auch der Grund weshalb ich vorgeschlagen hatte, dass man besser zweimal den gleichen Fahrer zum Vergleichen hernimmt. Weil man dann davon ausgehen kann, dass er bei der schnelleren Linie für sich genommen tatsächlich schneller war. So vergleicht man nur, welcher Fahrer in einer kurzen Sequenz schneller ist, was aber keine Aussage über die Gesamtzeit zulässt.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (22. Februar 2014)

also zu der Technik von nico:Ich sehe das eher so das er vor dem Kurveneingang nur auf das Vorderrad geht um später bremsen zu können daher länger den speed halten kann. Positiver Nebeneffekt durch das Steuern Richtung Aussenseite der kurve während des Stoppies (um den Radius groß zu halten) kommt das Hinterrad Richtung Kurvenmitte. So steht er perfekt um das Bike schneller in Kurvenrichtung zu kippen in Fachsprache einen Skandinavian Flick auszuüben. (Autorallysport) dass ist das was ihr mit rumdriften meint...Der Flick ist ja ne gängige Sache im Downhillbusiness, den Stoppie davor kann man sich halt nur auf griffigem Untergrund gönnen und wenn der speed in der kurve nicht allzuhoch bleibt Meinungen zu meiner These ?


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Februar 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Tempo machen - aus eigener Kraft beschleunigen. Im Idealfall ist eine Downhillstrecke so angelegt, dass man tatsächlich nicht pedalieren muss. Nur das Gefälle "macht Tempo". Deswegen ist das ja auch eine Gravity Disziplin.
> 
> Man ist kurzfristig langsamer. Bis der Konkurrent aufgrund seiner Linienwahl und Kurveneinlenkwinkel noch stärker bremsen muss bzw abgebremst wird.



huh? Schon mal eine DH Strecke runter gefahren oder andere dabei beobachtet?
Natürlich muss man pedallieren. Man leigt überall Sprints ein wo Platz ist, oder auch nur wenige Umdrehungen. Da zählt jede Umdrehung wenn man schneller sein will als die anderen. Gedrade deutsche Strecken sind extrem tretlastig. Aber auch anderen wie Leogang in Ö oder Morgins in F usw.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (22. Februar 2014)

Was die Herren sagen wollen ist glaub ich das man mit Pedalieren weniger Geschwindigkeit gewinnen kann als mit guter Linienwahl, perfekten Bremsepunkten vor Kurven und Verlagerung des Körpergewichtes  und da stimm ich voll und ganz zu du kannst noch so viel sprinten wenn du jede kurve 3 Meter zu früh anbremst die Bremse zu lange hältst oder die kinetische Energie an Wellen verpuffen lässt weil du dein Gewicht nicht schön in Gegebenheiten der Strecke einbringst.


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Februar 2014)

das klingt schon besser, aber bei vielen Rennen hast Du sau viele Tretpassagen. Da kannst Du die beste Kurventechnik haben, aber wenn Du ab der Hälfte keine Sprints mehr hinbekommst, überholt Dich die Hälfte.

Die meisten bremsen eher zu spät und überbremsen die Kurven. Rutschen also mit gezogenen Bremsen in die Kurve, meist auch noch bis in den Scheitelpunkt. Bremsen dann zu stark ab und kommen ohne Schwung aus der Kurve raus. Da ist es oft besser bissl früher zu bremsen und dann mit mehr Schwung und Kontrolle druch. So kann man das Radl auch wieder schneller für den nächsten Sprint aufrichten.

Pumpen ist natürlich auch notwendig um den Schwung zu behalten. Oft kann man Wurzeln oder Steine nutzen um in Senken oder Wellen zu springen und so das Radl ordentlich zu pushen. Wenn man das verinnerlicht hat, hilft es schon sehr viel. Hab selber auch einen Pumptrack vor der Tür. Ist nen gutes Training.

Eigentlich ist man auf dem DHradl ständig am ziehen, drücken, zerren, strampeln ... bis im Ziel der Puls so hoch ist, dass man nur noch einen Tunnel sieht. Daher gibts ja immer wieder schwere Stürze bei den Zielsprüngen, weil sich die Leute nicht mehr festhalten können.

Bei den Videos sollte man beachten, dass das gestellte Videos sind. Bei Rennen wird meist ganz anders gefahren. Im WC driftet schon lange keiner mehr und Fahrer auf dem Vorderrad rollen sieht man auch nicht. Fürn Bikepark und vor der Freundin aber ne super Technik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -A-l-e-x- (22. Februar 2014)

Klar geb ich dir voll recht wenns zu flach wird muss du strampeln  aber wenns steil ist sind andere sachen gefragter... man braucht natürlich beides um schnell zu sein. Aber in flowigen passagen zu treten bringt selten vorteile dann lieber Schwung mitnehmen und sich bei der nächsten Flachen voll auskotzen. Und das man beim Weltcup keine "drifts" und Vorderrad Aktionen sieht ist so nicht richtig.Skandinavian Flick werden alle DHpros anwenden wenns geht und im Enduroworldcup ist es gang und gebe vor Spitzkehren das Hinterrad während der Fahrt zu versetzen einfach um die kurve kleiner zu machen.Fakt ist ich werde noch  paar stunden kurven und spitzkehren trainieren bis ich an den EWSrennen am start steh


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Februar 2014)

also bei DH Worldcup Rennen siehst wirklich keinen Flick. Wir gucken bei mir immer alle Live Übertragungen und waren auch schon vor Ort.
Zu Endurorennen kann ich nix sagen.
Wenn möglich, ist treten immer schneller und es gibt keine DH Strecke wo nicht gestrampelt wird. Die Zeiten liegen so knapp zusammen, dass jede Kurbelumdrehung zählt.
Natürlich ist es wichtig Kurvenfahren zu üben, aber ohne Ausdauertraining für einen ordentlichen Antritt gewinnt man keinen Blumentopf.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (22. Februar 2014)

also ich hab mir grad n paar videos der letzten 3Jahre im downhill angeschaut und bei jeder kurve bei der man stark abbremsen muss flicken die Topguns :/ confused und das treten immer schneller ist würd ich so auch nicht unterschreiben dann müssten im 4cross ja immer die gewinnen die am meisten strampeln was einfach mal garnich hinkommt dort sieht man den unterschied  noch viel krasser wenn man mal weg von kurven geht.


----------



## redVellocet (22. Februar 2014)

4x Tracks sind ja auch bedeutend pumplastiger angelegt, als ein DH WC Track.
Dass man dort zuweilen durch sauberes Pumpen mehr rausholen kann, als durch Treten, sollte einleuchten.


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Februar 2014)

hab vom DH fahren geredet und nein bei WC DH Rennen sieht man so gut wie nie oder sehr selten Flicks.
Auf Videos werden natürlich viel häufiger Showeinlagen als auf Rennen eingelegt.
Hatte ja geschrieben, wenn treten möglich ist. Durch Wellen kann man z. B. natürlich nicht ordentlich treten und es ist schneller zu pumpen als diese zu überspringen, wenn mans gut beherrscht. Mir gings ja auch nie ums Pumpen. Hab ja selber nen Pumptrack.
Es war nur die Aussage, dass man beim DH fahren nicht treten muss weils eine Gravity Sportart ist, totaler Blödsinn. Alles andere ist doch nun nur noch Haarspalterei.


----------



## jan84 (23. Februar 2014)

-A-l-e-x- schrieb:


> [...]Skandinavian Flick werden alle DHpros anwenden wenns geht und im Enduroworldcup ist es gang und gebe vor Spitzkehren das Hinterrad während der Fahrt zu versetzen einfach um die kurve kleiner zu machen.Fakt ist ich werde noch  paar stunden kurven und spitzkehren trainieren bis ich an den EWSrennen am start steh



(Es gibt keinen Enduroworldcup, nur die Worldseries ). Gang und gebe ist es nicht, ich kenne ganz wenige Situationen in denen es Sinn macht wirklich das Hinterrad zu versetzen. Man wird in fast allen Fälle dadurch eher langsamer bzw. kann halt auf andere Art und Weise schneller um die Kurve kommen.

Natürlich ist flüssiges Umsetzen ein sinnvolles Werkzeug wo es definitiv nicht schadet wenn man es beherrscht (wenn man das kann hat man auch gemerkt, dass es zur Verbesserung von Laufzeiten in Rennen fast immer wenig bringt ).


----------



## Deleted 28330 (24. Februar 2014)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Bei den Videos sollte man beachten, dass das gestellte Videos sind. Bei Rennen wird meist ganz anders gefahren. Im WC driftet schon lange keiner mehr und Fahrer auf dem Vorderrad rollen sieht man auch nicht.



ich bin mir nicht sicher, was du unter driften verstehst. für mich ist driften immer dann, wenn der reifen rutscht, ohne dass du bremst. und das sieht man bei allen schnellen fahrern fast in jeder kurve, egal ob training oder rennlauf.


----------



## oBATMANo (24. Februar 2014)

meinte Driften wie Kovarik und nich wenn das Radl einfach bissl über beide Räder nach außen rutscht
dass man in eine Kurve innen rein schneidet und dann etwas nach außen rutscht, oder halt bei offenen Kurven nach außen rutscht, ist ja nichts Außergewöhnliches


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (24. Februar 2014)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Alles andere ist doch nun nur noch Haarspalterei.


Ich glaub wir reden alle n bissel aneinander vorbei Fakt is:Wenn treten möglich ist es schneller...Wenn man eine kurve flüssig durchfahren kann ohne Spielereien ...auch am schnellsten.
Wenn Kurven so eng sind das der Speed sowieso weg muss gibt es verschiedene Techniken wie Flicken,Stoppie oder "driften" ... das sind aber wenn überhaupt Zehntel!!wir sind noch nicht bei der Formel eins und diese Zehntel kann man an 100anderen stellen auf dem trail gewinnen oder verlieren selbst auf einer popligen geraden mit ein paar Wurzeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -A-l-e-x- (25. Februar 2014)

Wieso war meine Schrift gestern so klein ? oO


----------



## jan84 (26. Februar 2014)

Rechtschreibkorrektur genutzt?


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. März 2014)

-A-l-e-x- schrieb:


> Fakt is:Wenn treten möglich ist es schneller...



das ist Unsinn. das macht das Wörtchen 'fakt' auch nicht besser  . batman hat ja schon alles relevante ausführlich beschrieben.


----------



## jonzel (6. März 2014)

fährt jemand von euch ski/snowboard? da ist es bei mir zumindest so dass ich beim kurvenausgang durch den skiflex entlastet bin und mich während der phase in die nächste kurve drehe... das sieht dann ungefähr so aus:






man dreht sich am leichtesten punkt, eben direkt nach der kurve.
Ich glaube jetzt mal, dass Joe Barns etc das genau so machen, nur eben mit einem Fahrrad. Wenn sie aus einer Kurve fahren drücken sie sich (wie beim Skifahren) raus, wodurch sie sich und das Bike entlasten. Während sie entlastet sind drücken sie das Bike übers Vorderrad in die neue Kurve und positionieren das entlastete Hinterrad neu (~Hinterrad versetzen). Also nichts mit Endo oder so, ich denke der Ski-Vergleich triffts eher.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (14. März 2014)

find ich eigentlich nen guten vergleich.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (14. März 2014)

jonzel schrieb:


> Während sie entlastet sind drücken sie das Bike übers Vorderrad in die neue Kurve und positionieren das entlastete Hinterrad neu (~Hinterrad versetzen). Also nichts mit Endo oder so, ich denke der Ski-Vergleich triffts eher.



ich denke, dass es ein schlechter vergleich ist, da dass das hinterrad bei dem, was joe barnes macht, belastet werden muss, nicht entlastet. es ist eher so, dass man das hinterrad in die kurve drückt und sich dabei stark in die kurve lehnt. das mit bike zwischen den kurven entlasten könnte passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonzel (14. März 2014)

ja hast recht, war vielleicht ein wenig unglücklich formuliert... ich meinte viel mehr, dass sich Joe Barnes mit dem Hinterrad (in der Kurve) abstößt (vgl. Ski) und dann mit dem Schwung entlastet und sich neu positioniert.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (15. März 2014)

das kommt ganz gut hin. wie beim skifahren auch ist es wichtig, wie man die kurve einleitet. dieser moment, wenn das bike zwischen den kurven gerade entlastet ist, kann schon darüber entscheiden, wie die kurve begonnen werden kann.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (22. März 2014)

Um nochmal auf die Technik von Vouilloz zurück zu kommen: Vor der Linkskurve fährt er möglichst weit nach rechts, während er sein Hinterrad nach links schwenkt. Sobald das Hinterrad versetzt zur Bewegungsrichtung aufkommt, bekommt der Hinterbau einen Impuls sich wieder nach rechts zu schwenken. 
Fühlt sich dynamischer an, wenn man danach das Hinterrad um die Kurve versetzen will


----------



## saken (22. März 2014)

Vielleicht ist das hier auch noch ganz interessant für euch:
http://www.epictv.com/media/podcast...n-barel-|-trail-ninja-ep-12/274416?header_b=1

Fabien Barel zeigt mit seiner feinen Fahrtechnik wie man eine Kurve sportlich nehmen kann.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (17. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (19. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (30. März 2015)




----------



## Epictetus (10. Juli 2015)

Ich hab derzeit ein dickes Problem, und das ist Traktion (oder auch das Vertrauen in diese)..

Wenn ihr in Kurven fahrt, in denen es hier und da lose Steine hat, fahrt ihr mit der gleichen Technik als wenn diese nicht vorhanden wären? Wie verhält sich das Rad in Schräglage beim Überrollen dieser? Ist das nicht mega sturzgefährlich?

Wie habt ihr sowas gemanaged? Vor allem Kurven mit losem Geröll machen mir mega Probleme (kleiner wie großer Schotter)


----------



## scratch_a (11. Juli 2015)

Würde mich auch interessieren, da ich momentan ein sehr ähnliches Problem habe. 
Zur Zeit kommt es mir so vor, als würde ich die Kurven bei Schotterwegen auf rohen Eiern durchfahren. So ein blödes Gefühl hatte ich eigentlich bisher selten. Liegt es an der extremen Trockenheit momentan? Mein Maxxis HR2 aufm VR schaut vom Profil her noch sehr gut aus...Luftdruck sollte eigentlich auch passen. Weiß nicht, woran es noch liegen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ptech (11. Juli 2015)

Jo, wollte mir neulich auch einen Aha-Effekt in Sachen dynamische Fahrweise gönnen: Also Schotterkurve anfahren, volles Gewicht auf äußere Pedal, Reifen richtig bewusst mit den Aussenstollen in den losen Untergrund rammen! Und siehe da: So schnell bin ich noch nie...auf der Schnauze gelegen! Ohne Ankündigung, ohne Reaktionsmöglichkeit!
Fazit für mich: Ich fahr solche Untergründe künftig wieder konventionell- also halt einfach entsprechend "undynamisch" !


----------



## pndrev (11. Juli 2015)

Die Frage wäre, hast du dich MIT dem Bike in die Kurve gekippt, oder das Bike UNTER dir und bist selber aufrecht geblieben? Ersteres ist komplett falsch auf losem Untergrund, letzteres eigentlich richtig.


----------



## Ptech (11. Juli 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Die Frage wäre, hast du dich MIT dem Bike in die Kurve gekippt, oder das Bike UNTER dir und bist selber aufrecht geblieben? Ersteres ist komplett falsch auf losem Untergrund, letzteres eigentlich richtig.



Nee, schon klar- ich hab nur das Rad abgewinkelt! Problem war der Untergrund: Der Unterbau war quasi hart wie Beton und die "Deckschicht" Schotter! Da is nix mit Stollen reinrammen...! 
Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will: Solange der Untergrund heikel ist, hilft primär mal Vorsicht! Man kann auf die Frage nicht antworten "fahr so oder so".


----------



## jan84 (11. Juli 2015)

Geröll und gerade jetzt die staubigen & trockenen Bedingungen sind schlichtweg schwierig. Der "auf rohen Eiern"-Effekt ist normal, man muss in den Situationen lernen damit umzugehen. Sprich man muss sich damit abfinden, dass es Situationen gibt in denen das Rad einfach driftet...


----------



## redVellocet (11. Juli 2015)

Ptech schrieb:


> Jo, wollte mir neulich auch einen Aha-Effekt in Sachen dynamische Fahrweise gönnen: Also Schotterkurve anfahren, volles Gewicht auf äußere Pedal, Reifen richtig bewusst mit den Aussenstollen in den losen Untergrund rammen! Und siehe da: So schnell bin ich noch nie...auf der Schnauze gelegen! Ohne Ankündigung, ohne Reaktionsmöglichkeit!
> Fazit für mich: Ich fahr solche Untergründe künftig wieder konventionell- also halt einfach entsprechend "undynamisch" !



Mal was anderes: was für Reifen haste denn auf dem Bike?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Juli 2015)

jan84 schrieb:


> Geröll und gerade jetzt die staubigen & trockenen Bedingungen sind schlichtweg schwierig. Der "auf rohen Eiern"-Effekt ist normal, man muss in den Situationen lernen damit umzugehen. Sprich man muss sich damit abfinden, dass es Situationen gibt in denen das Rad einfach driftet...


Es gibt zwei sehr schlechte Bedingungen für Bodenhaftung: ganz nass und ganz trocken. Dazwischen ist irgendwo das Optimum - mäßige Feuchte im Boden.
Man muss dazu nicht viel herum erklären. Man suche einen schönen Sandweg, am besten in der Heide und fahre ihn einmal bei mäßiger Feuchte und einmal bei knochentrockenem Sand. Wenn man da mit Tempo in den Weg einfährt, kann es bei trockenen Verhältnissen sofort den Lenker verreißen. Man kann nicht einmal geradeaus fahren. Bei mäßiger Feuchte kann man aber halbwegs vernünftig durchfahren. Aber vor einer solchen Stelle den Reifen wechseln würde ich nicht.


----------



## pndrev (11. Juli 2015)

Es hiflt, in solchen Situationen zumindest mit ein wenig Drift klarzukommen. Prinzipiell ist staubig halt ähnlich rutschig wie total schlammig... Ist Danny Hart in Lenzerheide nicht auch mit Schlammreifen an den Start gegangen? Irgendwer war das jedenfalls in den Top 10...



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Aber vor einer solchen Stelle den Reifen wechseln würde ich nicht.



Wäre doch eine Marktlücke für Bionicon - das BS mit dem Reifendruck koppeln und während der Fahrt den Luftdruck um +- 1 bar variieren...


----------



## jan84 (11. Juli 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei sehr schlechte Bedingungen für Bodenhaftung: ganz nass und ganz trocken. Dazwischen ist irgendwo das Optimum - mäßige Feuchte im Boden.[...]


Kann beides auch gut/i.O. sein, ist halt immer die Frage wie der Untergrund und die Bereifung aussieht. Problem bei geröll/ groben Schotter ist halt, dass das Geröll/der grobe Schotter wie die Kugeln in einem Kugellager wirken. Der Reifen kann zwar Grip aufbauen, bringt allerdings nichts wenn das wogegen der Reifen grip aufbaut wegrollt . Tendentiell hilft es hier mim Luftdruck etwas runterzugehen, letztendlich muss man aber fahrtechnisch damit klarkommen. 



pndrev schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ist staubig halt ähnlich rutschig wie total schlammig... Ist Danny Hart in Lenzerheide nicht auch mit Schlammreifen an den Start gegangen? Irgendwer war das jedenfalls in den Top 10...


Die Reifen sind dann meistens auch gecuttet, damit das Profil nicht wegknickt. Ich fahre auch öfter - bei vollkommen trockenen Bedingungen - nen gecutteten Schlammreifen, das funktioniert oft sehr sehr gut, löst das Geröllproblem aber auch nur bedingt. 


Grüße,
Jan


----------



## pndrev (11. Juli 2015)

Stimmt, sorry, bei Geröll bringt der Reifen auch nix. Im Prinzip hoffe ich bei solchen Strecken auch selbst immer, dass einfach keine Kurve kommt. Oder erst, nachdem das Geräll weg ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (11. Juli 2015)

Alternativ sliden lernen und sich ran tasten.. Das ist mein Ziel


----------



## Ptech (11. Juli 2015)

redVellocet schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: was für Reifen haste denn auf dem Bike?



Baron 2,3...das lag net am Reifen !!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Juli 2015)

Empfehlung von Aaron Gwin: Aggressiver fahren, wenn's Material locker, sandig oder staubig wird.


----------



## Chainzuck (13. Juli 2015)

Loser Schotter auf festem Grund...Das ist halt extrem kniffelig, der Grenzbereich ist sehr schmal. Hat man ja auch in Lenzerheide beim DH gesehen wie vielen da das Vorderrad weggerutscht ist. Liegt nicht am Reifen. Auf den Reifen schieben ist eig immer der falsche Ansatz. 
Wenns hart auf hart kommt hilft wirklich nur akzeptieren das das Rad driftet. Also Knieschoner an und an 2 Kurven an den Grenzbereich rantasten, immer und immer wieder. Bis man irgendwann ein Gefühl bekommt wie das Rad sich im Grenzbereich verhält. Das ist ne extrem feinfühlige Sache und man brauch einfach fingerspitzengefühl und viel Zeit. Das ist auch mein größtes Ziel, mal wirklich kontrolliert driften zu können.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Juli 2015)

Immerhin merkt man dann, ob man ordentlich am Bike sitzt. Tendenziell ist man eh meistens zu weit hinten. 
Wenn's vorne rutscht - Gewicht nach vorn.


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Juli 2015)

ich habe jetzt nicht alle Beiträge gelesen und auch nur ganz kurz ins erste Video reingeschaut. Zu diesem möchte ich mich auch äussern.
Er macht doch alles richtig. Übermässig Druck aufs VR geben ist nicht so relevant, schon gar nicht bei den Verhältnissen. Da provoziert man lediglich, dass das HR wegschmiert.
Er steht zentral auf dem Bike und dreht den Oberkörper Richtung Kurvenausgang - so wie es sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (8. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Chainzuck (8. Januar 2016)

Moin Leute,
was sagt ihr eigentlich zur Kurventechnik von Phil Atwill??
Meiner Meinung nach ist das mit das beste was es zur Zeit zu sehen gibt. Klar ists in den Videos übertrieben wild, aber insgesamt ist das phänomenal.
Ich finde er macht genau das was der TE hier am Anfang mal gemeint hat. Er "macht Richtung" mit dem Hinterrad/gesamten Bike, statt nur übers Vorderad zu kommen. Sieht man auch gut an seiner Position, die ist viel zentraler/weiter hinten, als in vielen Videos zur Kurven Technik gezeigt. Dadurch, dass er mit dem gesamten Bike Richtung macht, ist er gar nicht mehr so stark auf den Grip am Vorderrad angewiesen. Er erzeugt wirklich mal aktiv Grip durch pushen in der Kurve.
Wie kann man sowas lernen??


----------



## jan84 (9. Januar 2016)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> was sagt ihr eigentlich zur Kurventechnik von Phil Atwill??
> [...]
> Wie kann man sowas lernen??



- Pumptrack fahren lernen, insbes. Geschwindigkeit in Kurven aufbauen.
- Bunnyhop sollte technisch sauber sitzen
- Richtungswechsel mit Pushen übers Hinterrad üben. Am besten im Flachen durch nen Hütchenslalom. Mit der ersten Phase der Bunnyhop-Bewegung (Vorderrad entlasten, Schwerpunkt dynamisch nach hinten) in die Kurve fahren. 
- Strecken mit Kurven haben, neugierig sein und FAHREN, FAHREN, FAHREN 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## ron101 (9. Januar 2016)

Der hat meiner Meinung nach fast alles kleine Anlieger um die Kurven zu Fahren, das macht die Sache etwas einfacher.
Da kann es viel weniger wegrutschen das Rad.

Cheers
ron


----------



## jan84 (9. Januar 2016)

Die sind erfreulicherweise in den meisten Kurven mehr oder weniger vorhanden. Man muss sie nur suchen- bei sehr kleinen dann auch noch treffen .


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. Januar 2016)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Januar 2016)

Alpe7 schrieb:


>


Und warum ist das jetzt schneller?
Die gegebene Erklärung ist doch wohl ein Witz?
Oder ist das Ganze nur verdecktes Pumpen?
Dann wäre es schneller.


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Oder ist das Ganze nur verdecktes Pumpen?
> Dann wäre es schneller.



Ja. Er redet von Pumpen (1:03) in Anliegerkurven (0:09).


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Januar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ja. Er redet von Pumpen (1:03) in Anliegerkurven (0:09).


Da hat er ja noch mal Glück gehabt.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (27. Januar 2016)

Und was soll daran unkonventionell sein? Ist ja wohl ein alter Hut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

